# Selle SMP Hybrid Saddle



## phil_hg_uk (16 May 2010)

I am looking for a Selle SMP Hybrid Saddle like the one in the picture below preferably in black.

If anyone has one they want to sell please let me know.


----------



## potsy (20 May 2010)

Not quite given up on mine yet phil but am not as impressed as I hoped with it,watch this space.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 May 2010)

Ok let me know.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Jul 2010)

I now have one sorted so no longer need one.


----------

